# GREATER KANSAS CITY CELLARMASTERS ~ 18th Annual Wine Classic



## Amanda660 (Dec 1, 2016)

Does anyone plan on entering this competition? 
http://www.cellarmasters.org/wine-classic-information/


----------



## ceeaton (Dec 1, 2016)

$10 an entry is pretty reasonable, would love to get some feedback on one of my early red grape wines to see if I'm headed in the right direction.


----------



## Rodnboro (Dec 1, 2016)

I might. I've entered this one the last 2 years. It's a very reasonable entry fee.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 1, 2016)

I have as well last two years. Great entry fee. Pretty good notes. Its not a large competition by any means. Nice hardware IIRC.


----------



## cmsben61 (Dec 1, 2016)

I plan on entering a few bottles


----------



## salcoco (Dec 2, 2016)

I was planning on announcing this competition soon. We had the privilege of hosting a visit by Jack Keller this past spring. He had a chance to taste some of the wine winners of the classic. See his October entries in his log http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/wineblognew.asp

We have about 200 entries, we award gold, silver and bronze medals as well as prizes from our sponsors. the event is January 27-28 with entries due Jan 2-14. 

further details are attached. 

View attachment 2017wine classic packet.pdf


----------



## Amanda660 (Dec 2, 2016)

Nice blog about your organization - I wish I lived closer and could be an active member! I entered last year and marked my calendar to remind me for this year to check the website when I did the information was up for the 2017 competition - sorry I posted before you announced the competition.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 27, 2016)

Wine Entries for this competition are due next week, Jan 2-14.

Along with he standard compliment of medals , great prizes will be supplied by our sponsors.

A 23 liter barrel for the Best of Show supplied by KC Cellarmasters

Wine kits from RJS, Wine Expert and Most Mondaile

Product and certificates from All In One Wine Pump, Presque Isle, Midwest Supplies, Northern Brewer, Wine Maker Magazine, St Louis Wine and Beer Making, Bacchus and Barleycorn, Vinemetrica, Buon Vino and BH Enterprises.

Hope to see you entry. More details available at www.cellarmasters.org


----------



## cmsben61 (Dec 27, 2016)

*Malbec*



salcoco said:


> Wine Entries for this competition are due next week, Jan 2-14.
> 
> Along with he standard compliment of medals , great prizes will be supplied by our sponsors.
> 
> ...



I don't see Malbec listed as one of the classes. How would it be categorized?


----------



## TXWineDuo (Dec 27, 2016)

@cmsben61 I would think you would select: 2g. Other Red Vinifera

But I would wait for @salcoco to say the correct answer.

TXWineDuo


----------



## salcoco (Dec 27, 2016)

under "Other Red Vinifera"


----------



## cmsben61 (Dec 28, 2016)

thanks Salcoco


----------



## heatherd (Dec 28, 2016)

I'll be mailing my entries tomorrow: port and Amarone.


----------



## TXWineDuo (Dec 29, 2016)

What kind of packing materials do y'all use to ship the bottles in? 
We can get styrofoam inserts at uline, does anybody use them?
@ibglowin what do you call your wine when they ask at shipping place?

We had FedEx express break a bottle we tried to ship to my sister in Mo. Are they safe to use or go ups?
TXWineDuo


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 29, 2016)

Steak marinade.





TXWineDuo said:


> What kind of packing materials do y'all use to ship the bottles in?
> We can get styrofoam inserts at uline, does anybody use them?
> @ibglowin what do you call your wine when they ask at shipping place?
> 
> ...


----------



## Johny99 (Dec 29, 2016)

TXWineDuo said:


> What kind of packing materials do y'all use to ship the bottles in?
> We can get styrofoam inserts at uline, does anybody use them?
> @ibglowin what do you call your wine when they ask at shipping place?
> 
> ...



I wrap in bubble wrap and pack tight so nothing moves. I've actually never been asked what's in the box


----------



## Amanda660 (Dec 30, 2016)

TXWineDuo said:


> What kind of packing materials do y'all use to ship the bottles in?
> We can get styrofoam inserts at uline, does anybody use them?
> @ibglowin what do you call your wine when they ask at shipping place?
> 
> ...



I use FedEx. Because I live in BFE its cheaper (gas & time) to pay the $3 home pick up fee and it deletes ALL questions about the contents. Be sure to put "fragile" on the box because the one time I didn't the box arrived pretty roughed up. Also connect with local facebook friends and see if anyone is in a wine club = great source of awesome FREE shipping boxes!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 30, 2016)

I buy wine direct from the winery and online places like K&L all the time and save my shipping boxes. Just dig through the stack and find the right size.


----------



## salcoco (Jan 2, 2017)

Just a friendly reminder that entries or this Wine competition need to be submitted between now and the 14th.

Hope to see your entries there!


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Jan 2, 2017)

Shipping 3 partial cases tomorrow from Madison Wisconsin wine club. Wrapping in bubble wrap and putting in wine cases. They should be fine. Using ups


----------



## Amanda660 (Jan 2, 2017)

Sending mine out Wed.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 3, 2017)

6 bottles in 5 categories on the way


----------



## Rodnboro (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent 2 yesterday


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 6, 2017)

@salcoco, it is nice that you get an email confirming receipt of your submissions.


----------



## TXWineDuo (Jan 10, 2017)

@salcoco we sent out 3 bottles today, we are excited to read the judging notes. 

We couldn't find a place for any decanting if y'all do that.

TXWineDuo


----------



## cmsben61 (Jan 10, 2017)

Sent 4 bottles and 3 labels


----------



## salcoco (Jan 11, 2017)

all of our red wines are poured through a aerator before judging. We found this puts the wine in the best light for judging.


----------

